# Pm 1228 Vf Or 1127 Question



## dmx47 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thinking about the new 1228 for hobby gun smithing work.  I current have and old SB 10L 1943 model that I've been using the past few years and it is great, but I just want something new.  I do a handful of barrel jobs for myself each year. 

 Just wondering if this machine will have enough torque at 50 rpm to thread 16 tpi at that speed?  Maybe someone with the 1127 can answer this as the new 1228 has a more hp.  Also, I primarily thread 16 and 24 tpi, but occasionally 20 and 28.  Just wondering what threads can be done with each gear set.  I assume 16 and 24 would be on the same set.


----------



## MSD0 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have the 1127, but would probably go for 1228 because of the camlock spindle mount. I haven't done any threading, so can't comment on that.


----------



## dmx47 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks.  I'm only considering the 1228 but thought some others have done some similar threading work on the 1127 to give me some input on whether threading 16tpi at the lowest speed setting worked on that machine.  Looks like the 1228 has a hi/lo gear as well as more hp, so I expect it would have more torque on the low end.


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 16, 2016)

For the diameter of barrels and such the 1127 will do it.  I have done a few things with that tpi.  You may not be able to take .010 per pass, but it will do it.


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 16, 2016)

I just did a16 tpi on my older Grizzly 1127. No problem...if you can thread at 150 rpm. I have no issues with it.


----------



## dmx47 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mksj (Aug 17, 2016)

Just a few thing to consider, you probably want the VF-LB with a 1.5" spindle bore in either case. Dimensions are similar, the 1228 has about a 1/2" more compound travel. Both are 120V with the 1228 using a slightly larger 2 Hp BLDC motor, which should have more low end torque, and they both have a similar speed range. The 1228 uses a standard D1-4 spindle mount which gives you more chuck options. The 1228 will do 15 threads/feeds on the same gear set, the 1127 will do 3. The 1228 is $200 more than the 1127. Both would probably use an AXA QCTP, which is a good option to get from the start.


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 17, 2016)

mksj said:


> The 1228 uses a standard D1-4 spindle mount which gives you more chuck options.


That right there would be enough to make up my mind. Cam lock chucks are the way to go.


----------



## dmx47 (Aug 17, 2016)

To be clear, I'm not considering the 1127, only the 1228 LB.  I just thought that if the threading scenario worked on the 1127, then it would surely work on the 1228.  My SB 10L is nearly identical footprint and I won't be getting rid of it.  Its been great for barrel work, but I'm always using the lever collet closer on it to make small parts almost everyday and I've gotten to the point where I want a separate lathe to do my barrel work when I want.  Got plenty of AXA stuff that I use on my 10L


----------

